# 31" Outlaws



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, Ive decided to keep my brute and get an 840/31" laws/muzzy duals instead of a gade. I can't not afford all at once by any means and wondering weather to get laws or 840 first. But this thread is about the 31", I got a few questions. 

1. 11" wides all the way round? to hard to turn in the front? I ride lots of trail and speed, Im guessing wides would make that impossible. And yes, I drive big tires high speed and mud. It would be great for mud and looks SICK but will destroy front end (I can handle that) but If it severely hinders speed and makes it even harder to turn then I won't bother. ALSO will wides in the front hit my bumper at turn? With that said, is there power steering upgrades available yet?

2. clutching - Maroon Pri/Red Seconday plenty enough for trail and mud? not sure if this combination works together.

3. 14" rims - Does anyone know of a 2" OR 3" offset rim (compared to stock 6+1) in 6" AND 8" widths 4/110 bolt P of course. I want 8" in rear to make the wides as wide as possible for skeg and I find only 1" offsets to make the brute to tippy for trails. Don't want SRA offset as I won't fit in trails.

4. PICS PICS PICS! any pics of 31" laws on brutes would be great, Ive been looking but can't find a whole bunch of them thats for sure.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I love mine. Smoothest pure mud tire I've ever ran. I'm running almond/red springs. Mine are all skinnies. They aren't as heavy as I thought they would be at all. I swear my old 29.5s on SS 312s felt heavier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice, How much GC you got?​


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

If you go with a standard ITP 14×8 IRS rear that will give the off set you're talking about they are 5+3 that's what I run on my Brute front and rear with all wide tires and love it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

My prob with ITP's is the the fronts offsets is only 1" and the rears are 2"??? Plus the fact that EVERYBODY has them, I want to be different.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> My prob with ITP's is the the fronts offsets is only 1" and the rears are 2"??? Plus the fact that EVERYBODY has them, I want to be different.


I bought all ITP 14x8 112s with 5+3 offset for all fours and put 26x11x14 Bajas on all of them. Gave me a nice square footprint, great stibility..no rubbing issues....but shoulder problems on long trail rides because of the 11s on front. Lots harder to turn on hard trails. Been running my other set...the ones in my avatar.. that has 12s on back and 9s on front with no arm and shoulder issues. Paid over 800 bucks for the Bajas/112s that set that's just stacked-up in the shop. Look cool on though.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Only way im getting wides in front if there is available power steering. Im fair size can handle the bike but I doubt wide 31"s in front without assistance, especially with the diff locked. Can you run 8" wide rim on 9.5 31"s? need most width possible but don't want popped beads and destroyed rims.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Only way im getting wides in front if there is available power steering. Im fair size can handle the bike but I doubt wide 31"s in front without assistance, especially with the diff locked. Can you run 8" wide rim on 9.5 31"s? need most width possible but don't want popped beads and destroyed rims.


I don't know about the 31s but the 8" 5+3 rims are just fine. I heard somewhere that 31s rubbed something up front without a lift. Might have an issue in bach on the back footwell/fender. Might want to think about a 2" lift.

And no, I can find no one who makes an aftermarket PS for the Brute. Juess we'll just have to get new ones Waddaman!!...lol 

Hmm...wonder what my 112s would look like on a 12 with PS................................

.....


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol. I have a 2" lift, at 16" of GC on 29.5's 07 stock springs in good shape, getting HL springs tho as well. Just gonna heat and mold my floor boards, with the 2" offset the center of 29.5's go right in the center of the "ridge" on the foot well, just bend the decorative flare piece out and should fit no prob. It's not the size im worried about, its my preference on stance and stability. And yeah, just have to go out and buy myself a 2012 with some invisible money! woohoo!

Anybody running 31x9.5x14's on 8" rims? I heard its too big of a rim for them and beads pop to much???


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Filthy ******* is with no problems

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

didn't know that, hopefully he tunes in soon.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i run red/almond also, and i agree my 31" almost feel lighter than my 29.5's. very smooth.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Idk something like 18". I'm running a 2" lift and 05' springs all the way up. Rides smooth as glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have IRS offset with 1.5" spacers, 9 front 11 rear 31's. Gear reduction, red secondary/almond primary


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!! Nice brute btw too. Any Idea how wide those 11s run on that 7" wheel? My main concern is width, but dang that brute sits nice, may think about SRA offset...


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have all IRS offset with just 1.5" spacers, 7" wide rims all the way around. I can measure but it's not too far off what 6" would be


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I know your set up just wondering how wide the rears actually are. I don't know what there actual size is on any rim. My 29.5 12"s are 12" from ear lug to inner lug, 13" from ear to ear


----------



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

What size axles are you guys running with these?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Size? Not sure what you mean, but aftermarket axles in mine. I prefer rhino. Still broke a rear BTW


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Of course I no longer have this setup, but thats all 8" wide 3+5 offset SS108's. 31x9.5 on front 31x11 rear. I blew one front bead on my first ride while pressing hard against a cypress root in a deep rut in 4wd. I bumped up my air pressure and never had any more issues, but eventually sold the wheels and paid around $600 for a set of beadlocks. I had almond/red springs plus a gear reduction.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I would FINALLY like to report, today I ordered my 31" Outlaws, Machined STI HD3s (Chrome Lugs, Valve Stems and Chrome center caps from the black ones) Also with those 5+2 wheels I was wanting to copy Jpro's Brute's stance, So I ordered some 2.5" Highlifter wheel spacers.

Tires and rims will be in tuesday/wensday (which I found somebody local and real cheap) and wheel spacers I just ordered from HL so HOEPFULLY they will be in this week! 

Now, im in the process of ordering VFJ Stg #2 or #3 Secondary spring, or both. And Cobra rear axles.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

right on man, the 31's ride so smooth its nice. I need me some VFJ work though.. I run maroon primary/red secondary and turn them pretty good, have only smoked the belt in reverse once.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Man you dropped some cash today


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

1550-1600 for tires and rims, 230 for spacers, and idk how much for springs and axles yet... really wanting to get axles getting the by next weekend would be sweet but I think its impossible.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yah its expensive , lol, I think im gonna order me some spacers tomorrow too, might make me a little more comfortable riding the brute if it was a bit wider.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I just got mine yesterday gonna put them on tomorrow if everything works out.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

how about the power steering ,a few of us have installed the ez steer from satv, i really enjoy mine ,


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

_*dam i droped some cash on ur rims and tires got my 31 s/w on m20 rims for 1275 for my brute*_


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm from canada, everything is more expensive Lol.

And yea, I want power steering but I'm getting axles and some replacement stuff first. Especially need rear axles ASAP.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*ya that sucks and i am running a qsc clutch kit right now in my 750 gana be puting the weights in probly next weekend and if still sliping belt goin with the gr*


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

My wheel spacers arent going to be in until friday or next monday.. I was wondering 31's S/W should fit on 5+2 rims right? got floor boards off worried about exhaust and gas tank though.. hmm...


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think you'll rub, I think that's my offset and I have plenty of room. . But I'm running all skinny

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If you had wides do you think it would clear? lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

just checked, I have about 3" of clearance until i'd rub the gas tank.


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

_*u shouldnt rub i am running no spacers on mine with 31 s/ws*_


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Dodge your rims are 1.5" more offset then mine..lol.

Well just have to wait and see... mid this week there supposed to be in.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*ya i have about 2 inches sorry frogot about the spec lol*


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i know 29.5s wides will rub ex an tank on stock offset wheels


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> I would FINALLY like to report, today I ordered my 31" Outlaws, Machined STI HD3s (Chrome Lugs, Valve Stems and Chrome center caps from the black ones) Also with those 5+2 wheels I was wanting to copy Jpro's Brute's stance, So I ordered some 2.5" Highlifter wheel spacers.
> 
> Tires and rims will be in tuesday/wensday (which I found somebody local and real cheap) and wheel spacers I just ordered from HL so HOEPFULLY they will be in this week!
> 
> Now, im in the process of ordering VFJ Stg #2 or #3 Secondary spring, or both. And Cobra rear axles.


get ready to get muddy with those 2.5in wheel spacers, lol. I get pretty muddy w/my 1.5in spacers, but the wide stance is worth it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Those should fit great!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Heres some pics. Waiting on wheel spacers and new cobra axles coming in next week. Then ill get thw floor boards and a-arm gaurds back on. She's realll tippy as is lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I think its finally time for the HL springs.. notice how wide the front is compared to the back? Front is getting real real soft and rear is still stiff.. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks awesome! cant wait to see it with wheel spacers


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*dam dude looks real good make me want to bring my bike out and ride it lol*


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, I'm waiting on stuff to come in. I have a bunch of ideas to make the brute look better, MOST of the performance parts are done for what I want now its going into cosmetic stuff. Might cut thw plastics next week not sure yet...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

So we have an issue.. finally got my spacers. i was going to copy jpros stance and it doesnt look the same.. at all. he had 4+3 rims and 1.5" spacers. fine. i have SUPPOSEDLY 5+2 rims so i ordered 2.5" to make up the 1" difference.. the result? WAY GOD **** WIDER. not happy.. check it out..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's pretty wide!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

yea.. way too wide for what i want. just really dissapointed because of all the crap i had to go through to get them.. got them from HL ups shipping was $40 took 2 WEEKS to get here and when it did they made me pay $110 in brokerage fees.. so $150 for shipping a $200 item.. and now i have to trade or sell them...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it looks good like it is, but then again I'm used to not having my fenders cover my tires lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i agree with filthy! i like that look but me too dont have plastics to cover my tires LOL


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

gonna put my floorboards back on (and with A LOT OF MOLDING) and run it.. everyone else i talk to likes it so.. ill try it and see if it grows on me.. if not i can just trade for smaller.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

True i didnt like mine at first but had to do it to keep my wheels from scrubbing now i like it


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you will like the stability on the trails ,i notice going in a lot of deep ruts that i can hold 1 side an run higher track ,alot better than i could with a narrow stance


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

jrpro130 said:


> I have IRS offset with 1.5" spacers, 9 front 11 rear 31's. Gear reduction, red secondary/almond primary


Who makes that rear seat? I am trying to find a nice comfortable rear seat for my brute and thats the only one i haven't tried yet.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Back again thought i would post results. i actually ended up loving the look of the extra wide.. at first i hated it but within a few days.. i just viewed it completely different.

The bad part is.. for tight tactical trail riding and fast trail riding.. no good at all... For mud it was pretty nice for grabbing ruts and sides. New rims stuffed with mud and rocks in bead from rubbing ruts all the time (a lot of trail around here is just.. ruts..) turning radius was just bad.. so I traded the 2.5" spacers for 1.5" to keep the look but become a little more practical. Already took it for a spin and even though you wouldn't think so that 1" on each side makes a huge difference. I can drive it like a sport quad again! lol.

Edit: I would like to add something about these rims... If i knew that the bead stuck out so far i would have never bought them. the outter bead of the rim sticks out an 1/8" or more past the tire.. the total width of it is about 1/4" but its not worth it when they hit everything. Yes with the wide stance i would still have issues but... the rims just make it that much worse.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Good looking bike man with those 31's. How do you like them? I plan on trying a set in the near future.

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

Waddaman said:


> Back again thought i would post results. i actually ended up loving the look of the extra wide.. at first i hated it but within a few days.. i just viewed it completely different.
> 
> The bad part is.. for tight tactical trail riding and fast trail riding.. no good at all... For mud it was pretty nice for grabbing ruts and sides. New rims stuffed with mud and rocks in bead from rubbing ruts all the time (a lot of trail around here is just.. ruts..) turning radius was just bad.. so I traded the 2.5" spacers for 1.5" to keep the look but become a little more practical. Already took it for a spin and even though you wouldn't think so that 1" on each side makes a huge difference. I can drive it like a sport quad again! lol.
> 
> Edit: I would like to add something about these rims... If i knew that the bead stuck out so far i would have never bought them. the outter bead of the rim sticks out an 1/8" or more past the tire.. the total width of it is about 1/4" but its not worth it when they hit everything. Yes with the wide stance i would still have issues but... the rims just make it that much worse.


*dam dude now she looken real good looks just like mine (omost) lol i am doing the 3inch intake right now on mine haven a big ride comen in august down here want her top notch for that ride *


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Are those 8" rims? A 7" or even 6" wouldn't stuck out like that. I know what you mean about getting mud in the bead. I hated that about my 31's. I've got 7" wide rims now with the 10" wide OG and I don't have as much trouble. I guess there's a reason it says use bead lock wheels. Lol.

----that is all---


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I love them so far. Just like 29.5's with a little extra ground clearance and smoother on the trail and the weight difference isnt very noticeable at all.


----------

